# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Кристина Негелева и её сайты

## Traumerei

"Если у меня ЕСТЬ ВЫБОР, я выбираю НИКОГДА НЕ РОДИТЬСЯ" (Кристина Негелева)

Недавно заинтересовалась ей очень, знаю, что Кристина создала несколько тематических сайтов ( в инете масса упоминаний об этом, как то : «Фатальный суицид»,"Клуб взаимопомощи для самоубийц", "Лепрозорий") 
Была бы признательна если кто-то поделиться интересной информацией о ней.

----------


## Nord

Читал, что нынче у неё новое увлечение. Натура-то творческая.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

первый раз слышу о такой. Я знаю только Море Китов, даже общалась с ним

----------


## Traumerei

> Море Китов


 это кто-то из современных создателей пабликов для подростков-суицидников ? 
деятельность Негелевой по времени пересекается с функционированием mysuicide (ок. 2005)

----------


## June

Общались пару лет назад на несуицидные темы. Где искать её сейчас - не знаю.

----------


## авантюра

Ну нифига себе! Движуха еще живёт.
И даже Джун здесь, выпилившийся из чата, где пересекался с терроркой.

----------


## tempo

авантюра <- PagesOfPain?

----------


## meppop

meppopka уже не та. 
Ищу себя, разочаровываюсь в иллююзиях этого мира. Стихи и проза уже не пишутся. 
Немного пишу картины.
В целом жива здорова, если кто рад.
Или не существую - для тех, кто не рад.

----------

